# what kind of bird seed should I feed?



## Sendosha (Aug 31, 2005)

The pigeon I found 3 days ago has eaten some seeds on his own! I bought some wild bird seed and put some on the bottom of his cage, then I "pecked" at it with my fingers. He got upset and started peeping, pecking and beating at my hand with his wings, then he started eating on his own.  Sometimes he gets confused and tries to eat the O's from the newspaper.  ROFL!! Seriously though, is the wild bird seed good enough or should I look for pigeon food. I saw on the Basic Care page a description of what kind of pigeon mix they should eat. Do I have to buy everything seperate and mix it myself? I've never had a pigeon before and I have no idea what to do. I'm enjoying myself though. This is a really cool experience.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah, pigeons are so much fun.
The wild bird seed is alright for now but pigeon feed is better. He will also need some grit.


Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sendosha said:


> Do I have to buy everything seperate and mix it myself? I've never had a pigeon before and I have no idea what to do. I'm enjoying myself though. This is a really cool experience.


You can buy the ingredients seperately, or buy a good pigeon mix or seeds from select pet shops or feed stores. Health food stores supply the cereals and some grain and legumes. Some types of peas, especially the green peas you can get at any supermarket.

Here is an idea of a seeds, grains, and cereals to get: 

20% green peas, 10% pigeon peas, maize, barley, rolled oats, wheat, 7% maple peas, 5% brown rice, 2% sunflower seeds, 2% safflower seeds, 3% vetch, 3% white sorghum


----------

